# Tracing 13.2 dark bay/brown new forest



## equi2012 (2 January 2016)

Okay so I'm loaning a 13.2hh New Forest gelding. He is dark bay and 18years old (approx.), I know some of his past, he was kept at a yard in Titchfield by a young woman who used to hunt him and apparently run him ragged  she emigratted and he moved about 100m downhill to my yard! I would love to know any breeding before he used to hunt!
His name is Joshua, please feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 January 2016)

I assume you have his passport then?  If not then you should do as his loaner.

Does he have a green passport issued by the New Forest Pony Breeding Society?  It should have his breeding details in there.  Is he branded at all?


----------

